
Techcrunch / Reddit - ajbatac
http://technews.techcrunch.com/
======
christefano
I hope this also means there will be fewer Techcrunch submissions here.

~~~
tpimental
Second that!

------
rokhayakebe
Reddit's "divide to conquer" strategy is already paying off. It is clear now
that every news site with a small community will launch their own in-site
Reddit. It is a good move.

~~~
akd
But how does that benefit Reddit?

~~~
jrockway
Reddit sells the software for money. The money is the benefit.

~~~
j2d2
Where did you get this info? Are they selling the small pieces that aren't
open source?

